# CR Boers Bandit's Gold Rush and BRSS Pipe-Dream



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Clipped up my babies today! Would love to hear what you guys think!

CR BOERS BANDITS GOLD RUSH is a 19 month old, 50% doe. She's Ruger and AK-47 bred. Been shown a few times. She has one 1st, 3 2nds, and 1 3rd. She's my sweet baby. She went off feed due to a twisted gut last month so she's a little on the thin side for me, show wise. We have our next show 1 week from today!

Then we have BRSS PIPE-DREAM who's my home bred baby. She's 6 months old today, and is pretty small for her age. She's out of our BUTTMASTER and 2DOX RIGHTEOUS buck. She's been shown twice, and has a 1st under her belt. Next show is in a week!


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Very nice does!!! Good luck at the show


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking good! Goodluck at the show! =)


----------

